# Military Ball **Pic Heavy*



## Jewelz913 (May 27, 2009)

Well I finally got around to posting pics from the ball. We had sooo much fun and everyone looked fabulous. 






snapping shots in the car on the way there




so my NYX order never came in time for the ball, ughh, so I improvised at the last mintute Using CS palette and MAC pigments...turned out well 














gotta love the shoes lol














My handsome husband














haha he just didnt know which one to down first LOL


----------



## TISH1124 (May 27, 2009)

You look fabulous!!! So glad you chose the purple dress!!! Looks like you guys had a blast!!


----------



## Mindy! (May 27, 2009)

Ahh yes Army prom. lol Been to a few of those myself. 

Beautiful girl! Love the dress.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 27, 2009)

The purple looks great on you.  Your makeup looked lovely, as well.  The men all look very dashing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "Dashing"....do people still use that word?  lol  I sound like I am in the 1930s.


----------



## Jewelz913 (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The purple looks great on you.  Your makeup looked lovely, as well.  The men all look very dashing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  "Dashing"....do people still use that word?  lol  I sound like I am in the 1930s._

 


hahah i use it at times ..its a good word and should be used...better than "hot" or "fine" lol


----------



## frocher (May 27, 2009)

You look gorgeous, and your man looks so handsome!


----------



## LMD84 (May 27, 2009)

stunning dress! and your make up looks awesome! esp seeing as you had to improvise! oh and i freaking your your pedi! matched the dress and shoes perfectly!


----------



## User35 (May 27, 2009)

wow that dress turned out FAB on you !! 

Marie Corps balls are my particular favorties ...*sigh* memories


----------



## coachkitten (May 28, 2009)

You looked beautiful!


----------



## User93 (May 28, 2009)

You look beautiful, thanks for sharing these photos! And you guys are a very beautiful couple btw!


----------



## aziajs (May 28, 2009)

I really your dress.


----------



## Holy Rapture (May 28, 2009)

I remember saying pick the purple dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You look totally gorgeous and sooo happy!! Must've been a whole lotta fun


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 5, 2009)

You look great in the purple! Glad you went with it. Your makeup looks fantastic and you and your hubby are a beautiful couple.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 5, 2009)

You're gorgeous! Purples look really great on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 5, 2009)

Jewelz913,

What foreign jump wing badge is your hubby wearing?  I don't recognize it.


----------



## Jewelz913 (Jun 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Jewelz913,

What foreign jump wing badge is your hubby wearing?  I don't recognize it._

 

Its El Salvador.....he also has Irish


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 5, 2009)

You both look fabulous! Your dress is just beautiful!


----------

